# Can I get a coupon for ShopTemp for 50 cents?



## pizzaman123 (Nov 25, 2010)

I want to buy the case for the DS Lite and it's $7.50. I only have $7 in my PayPal. So anyone have any coupon may be save me more.


----------



## AcekardFan (Nov 25, 2010)

No


----------



## Pyrmon (Nov 25, 2010)

No, but you could get a Shoptemp account and post your referral link in your signature. Then, you'd only have to wait for someone to click it and to buy something. Do that until you have 50 cents of credit.


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 25, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> No, but you could get a Shoptemp account and post your referral link in your signature. Then, you'd only have to wait for someone to click it and to buy something. Do that until you have 50 cents of credit.


True enough, it's really not that hard to earn a small bit of shoptemp credit.
People around here are often asking for flashcart buying advice, what or where to buy.


----------

